# Medlife (Glendale,CA)



## gonefishing (Nov 12, 2011)

Anybody know anything about these guys? Looks like another Armenian IFT company


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 12, 2011)

gonefishing said:


> Anybody know anything about these guys? Looks like another Armenian IFT company



Actually, They're pretty good and I almost worked for them. I've talked to a few people that have worked for them and they all had good reviews. They have 10's and 24's for cars and they do BLS/ALS/CCT.

I had the job but the drive was a little too long of a communte for 10 hour shifts.


----------



## AeonStrike (Nov 13, 2011)

I have a friend who works for them, he says they are a pretty decent IFT out here. I have no idea what the pay/benefits are however


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 18, 2011)

I'll keep you posted as I just got hired on there since my the other company i worked for went under.


----------



## AeonStrike (Nov 18, 2011)

DV_EMT said:


> I'll keep you posted as I just got hired on there since my the other company i worked for went under.



Transaid?


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 18, 2011)

AeonStrike said:


> Transaid?



Ambulife in Van Nuys


----------



## AeonStrike (Nov 18, 2011)

Never heard of themh34r:


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 18, 2011)

uber sketch managment... hence the going under... werent compliant with LA DOT and the such


----------



## AeonStrike (Nov 18, 2011)

Ya I was with west coast. They almost went under and laid off most the company me included
They were very shady and not managed well


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 18, 2011)

At least this company, the guy running it has 25 years in managment of EMS companies.... so I've got high hopes for that


----------



## AeonStrike (Nov 18, 2011)

Pretty cool. If it doesnt I know of some openings send me a pm of you want


----------



## Socal EMT (Nov 19, 2011)

AeonStrike said:


> Transaid?



I see there are other EX Trans-aid employees on the boards LOL.

Great company to work for but shady business side.


----------



## Imacho (Nov 19, 2011)

I saw one of their CCT dialysis runs today.


----------



## JENNI (Nov 21, 2011)

Just curious what's the hiring process like there?


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 22, 2011)

JENNI said:


> Just curious what's the hiring process like there?



Interview and a lot of paperwork + 90 days probationary period.


----------



## the.devil.himself (Nov 23, 2011)

i met a few medlife employees and they all have good reviews.. i heard you start at 10.50 and get 5 days of 10 hour shifts right off tha bat.. if only i had a car.........


----------



## Metfan (Nov 23, 2011)

I have an interview with them ( first emt interview) but it's only for driver position. Any idea why they have drivers only, and attendants only? Is this how most companies are?


----------



## FourLoko (Nov 23, 2011)

Metfan said:


> I have an interview with them ( first emt interview) but it's only for driver position. Any idea why they have drivers only, and attendants only? Is this how most companies are?



You will likely be trained in their way to attend but they ultimately want you to drive. 

If you already have all of your driver stuff then you know the extra hoops, crap and money it takes so it's obviously easier to skip all that and just say "I don't want to drive."

Well the attendant is useless if they have no one to drive them around.


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 26, 2011)

In reality,

Drivers can do both drive and attend... so it doesn't really matter that much. Also, It's LA, the other two counties north dont utilize the "driver" and "attendant" role.


----------



## JENNI (Nov 29, 2011)

DV_EMT said:


> Interview and a lot of paperwork + 90 days probationary period.



Is there any pre-employment tests?


----------



## DV_EMT (Dec 2, 2011)

JENNI said:


> Is there any pre-employment tests?



No but they just hired a barrage of people so It might be tougher ti get on. try translife or med response, I've heard good reviews on both.


----------



## Metfan (Dec 2, 2011)

Has anyone who interviewed with them
Heard anything back?


----------



## JENNI (Dec 2, 2011)

Had a interview with them on tuesday and they basically hired me that day after I did a physical. Just need to get all the paperwork done so I can start.  -_-


----------



## DV_EMT (Dec 2, 2011)

They've got a ton of extra shifts which is nice. 

The guy who interviews is pretty chill. Like I said, the paperwork is more of a burden than the interview IMO.


----------



## seanjohngap (Jul 15, 2012)

*what happened to ambulife ?*

i used to work for jakob from medlife but for another company that went under


----------

